# Spitfire percussion redux - v4.2 update sent out!



## Synesthesia (Sep 14, 2012)

*http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news (AFTER 4 YEARS AT THE TOP, OUR JEWEL IN THE CROWN GETS A MAKEOVER.)
*



*Spitfire Percussion* is regarded by many reviewers to be the best collection of orchestral percussion yet recorded. Played by Joby Burgess through a series of exhaustive sessions in Air Studios, Spitfire Percussion is the definitive collection of Mallets (including a Marimba that Sound-On-Sound described as a “peach”, and awesome glock, xylo, vibes and the Harry Potter celeste, played in the Harry Potter Hall!), Timpani, Bass Drums, Toms, Cymbals, Snares, Hi Perc, Lo Perc, Toys and Trash.

Wanting this to be the only orchestral percussion you’d ever need buy, Spitfire purposely future proofed this heavily. With *3-way mic control*, and up to *8* Round Robins & *8* Dynamic Layers per patch, it is almost as if only now has technology caught up and enabled us to truly get the best out of this library.

*To celebrate this Spitfire have overhauled this product with a raft of new features including:*

• Unified look to bring it in line with other Spitfire releases. The same multimic with purging/levels you’re used to working with in Albion/Albion 2.
• All-in-one patches giving you all the articulations and playing styles of an instrument in a single keyswitch-able patch to optimise templates.
• Ability to latch articulations to CCs, pedals and custom keyswitches to suit your individual workflow.
• Extensive purging options to optimise memory for your individual setups. Select how many RR and articulations are active and loaded into memory.
• Extended ‘Neighbouring zones’ RR for melodic percussion, potentially tripling the RR count
• Configurable release volumes, dynamics and expression from the front panel
• Customisable velocity mapping – map the dynamics to your individual workstation setup.
• Improvements to instruments such as double handed timpani mapping, simulation of dampened bells/glocks/celeste/etc


We’ll also be bringing in the functionality we added to *Albion 2* (keyswitch locking, RR selection via keyswitch, Reset RR on transport, etc).


*THESE NEW FEATURES WILL BE IN THE FORM OF PERCUSSION “REDUX” RELEASED ON THE 1st OF OCTOBER..
*

This will be a *free* upgrade for existing Percussion users, but to celebrate it’s release, *Spitfire will be giving away 25% off discount vouchers with every new purchase made for two weeks from release.* 

If you can’t wait ’til then, simply buy the original percussion today and we’ll send you a voucher (we will also retroactively send out vouchers for all perc purchases in September) for *25% *alongside a free upgrade to “REDUX” on the *1st of October*…. Now thats something nice to spend your Loegria 25% off voucher on!

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-percussion.html (To find out more about Spitfire Percussion click HERE.)


*We are on track for today's update. Just double triple checking everything and finalising the new manual.

You can have a quick preview of the GUI and also the update instructions here:

Thanks!

Paul :D*





*And for some very detailed demos you can make interactive!

Here are some tracks I did quickly from an improvised demo using as many instruments as possible.
*
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ns_AMB.wav
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... s_FULL.wav
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... _CLOSE.wav
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... s_TREE.wav

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... s_FULL.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... _CLOSE.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ns_AMB.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... s_TREE.mp3

*The 'Full' mixes are all three mics together.

If you want you can download the three wav mic positions (CLOSE TREE AMB) and line them up on three stereo tracks, and then you can experiment by listening to them and mix in real time.*


----------



## LeighJC (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Hey Paul, Christian

This is great news, i just purchased it 2 weeks ago and LOVE IT!!!!!! Spitfire has replace almost everything i use i just love SPITFIRE!!! 

Anyway, does this mean i have to re-download samples or is it more of an interface and programing update? i had major problems downloading it before took over a week don't think i could go though it again

Regards 

Leigh


----------



## benmrx (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Soooo..., for example, I can use my 25% off voucher from Loegria on the Percussion today..., and then I'll recieve _another_ 25% off voucher for say..... solo strings? .......... and just so I'm understanding this correctly, there's no option here to get the percussion for 50% off correct? ~o) 

I'm pretty stoked because I had the percussion in mind for the discount when purchasing Loegria.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Awesome! This is without a doubt now my number one percussion library, combined with good old Truestrike 1.


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



benmrx @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> Soooo..., for example, I can use my 25% off voucher from Loegria on the Percussion today..., and then I'll recieve _another_ 25% off voucher for say..... solo strings? .......... and just so I'm understanding this correctly, there's no option here to get the percussion for 50% off correct? ~o)
> 
> I'm pretty stoked because I had the percussion in mind for the discount when purchasing Loegria.



You can do it that way or get both for 25% off with your loegria voucher and then get your 25% - off voucher from Perc on the 1st of Oct for future purchase(s)

50% off perc, now let's not be naughty!


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



LeighJC @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> Hey Paul, Christian
> 
> This is great news, i just purchased it 2 weeks ago and LOVE IT!!!!!! Spitfire has replace almost everything i use i just love SPITFIRE!!!
> 
> ...



If there's any content updates it will only be minor... but no it's a simple upgrade for existing users...


----------



## adg21 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> benmrx @ Fri Sep 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Soooo..., for example, I can use my 25% off voucher from Loegria on the Percussion today..., and then I'll recieve _another_ 25% off voucher for say..... solo strings? .......... and just so I'm understanding this correctly, there's no option here to get the percussion for 50% off correct? ~o)
> ...



I'm not quite sure I'm clear on this, can we combine 2 x 25% discounts to make a (mega "DFS") 50% discount. What of educational discounts? Can I combine those. And what If I had 3 x 25% off codes and a 30% educational discount - does this mean that you'll pay me to download a library? o=? 

Liking the sound of having the ‘Neighbouring zones’ RR on this one. Feel free to post a screenshot of the shiny new interface.

You're libraries are near perfect with the interface / programming options, The only only thing I wish now for across your libraries is for legatos to be sustain-pedal enabled and ultimately polyphonic legato from within one patch, like Cinesamples have done (which doesn't apply here of course).


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



adg21 @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> british_bpm @ Fri Sep 14 said:
> 
> 
> > benmrx @ Fri Sep 14 said:
> ...



You really don't want our musicians to get any money!

You can only use one discount voucher/ edu code at a time.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 14, 2012)

hey guys! i am such a lucky guy - purchasing albion, solo strings and percussion as start to the wolrd of virtual orchestra was definetly the right choice. i'm shure i will enjoy the new interface and the new organization - at this time percussion is hard to handle just because of it's lot of content which is quite complex. So using percussion will be more easy - thank you guys. this really is great


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Great news, thanks so much guys! =o


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome guys! My favourite percussion lib by far!

Marco


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

So, I get to purchase Percussion with my Loegria 25% off disocunt code AND then get another one for buying Percussion?!

I love you guys.


----------



## adg21 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> adg21 @ Fri Sep 14 said:
> 
> 
> > british_bpm @ Fri Sep 14 said:
> ...



Was kidding  (except for the first bit as you said you can do it that way, but guess it doesn't make much odds If you buy 2 libs at ~ same cost)


----------



## windshore (Sep 14, 2012)

WOW! I love this lib, but this will address some of the shortcomings that I've been dealing with.... geez ... Don't know if I need my other percussion now! Kudos Spitfire!


----------



## Inductance (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Whoa! For some reason, I thought the discount voucher was for 25% off one product. But it's 25% off an entire purchase! Hm, this changes my purchasing plans.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Edward_Martin (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Will this include an ostinatum? Also, will Albion patches be updated to be in line with Albion 2's more concise structure of keyswitches as well? sorry if this was already asked.


----------



## Ztarr (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome awesome awesome. I love you guys.


----------



## Maestro77 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Exactly what I was hoping for from you guys - thanks so much for the free update!


----------



## benmrx (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> You really don't want our musicians to get any money!



haha..., no I was only being a smart ass.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

For me this is a no brainer, since I was planning to use my Loegria voucher towards the purchase of Percussion anyway. Now, the question is: what to do with the Percussion voucher since I think I will then own all of the other Spitfire products.  Maybe there will be some new products released in the future?


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Great work, maybe Harp next?

Thanks


----------



## gaz (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Having purchase Loegria, after been absolutely wowed by Albion, I couldn't resist purchasing this given the 25% discount. I also went picked up Orchestral Piano as I've been less than satisfied with the [cpu] performance from another recent library I purchased. Downloading right now!

I'm assuming that the updated version will be a small download, as it's a UX change rather than a sample one, correct?


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



gaz @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> Having purchase Loegria, after been absolutely wowed by Albion, I couldn't resist purchasing this given the 25% discount. I also went picked up Orchestral Piano as I've been less than satisfied with the [cpu] performance from another recent library I purchased. Downloading right now!
> 
> I'm assuming that the updated version will be a small download, as it's a UX change rather than a sample one, correct?



It will be small, but very very meaningful. Blake has some amazing additions above and beyond the list provided above.... We're also getting great suggestions from this board that we're trying to implement. In time for 1st of October...


----------



## Malo (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



> All-in-one patches giving you all the articulations and playing styles of an instrument in a single keyswitch-able patch to optimise templates.



Brilliant, guys! For me, this is much easier to deal with in a template. Thank you! Keep up the good work! o-[][]-o


----------



## kclements (Sep 16, 2012)

Brilliant!! - 

I debated last year wither to go with Spitfire Percussion or another really big orchestral percussion library - I went with Spitfire and absolutely love it. 

I'm converting my template over to as much Spitfire Audio stuff as I can - your libraries are absolutely fantastic.

Thanks so much
kc


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Accessing the videos a bit strange here (Safari, 10.6.8)
Love the sound of this library. Any chance of you explaining how the "Timp MW swells" stuff works. In the video, I don't understand how you're getting from a "trem" to a "hit".
Same for cymbales !

Also, if you could do 1 single complete walkthrough video, that would be cool


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Jamwerks - I'm going to do a proper walkthrough as soon as we have completed the last tweaks to the interface.

Not too long now!!

:D


----------



## Ed (Sep 16, 2012)

The only thing Im missing from Spitfire Perc is a snare ensemble, I use that all the time from True Strike. Sad face.


----------



## Kralc (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking forward to the walkthrough! And eventually getting my hands on the library!


----------



## playz123 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

As I mentioned above, my Loegria coupon is going towards Percussion. I thought about it for awhile and decided to proceed today with a purchase of the original version, and then just apply the update when it becomes available. My reasoning was that the servers would be much less busy right now than when Redux is released, and it seems to have been a really good idea. Download speeds are actually twice what they were during the Loegria download, Continuata is working perfectly, and I'm nearly finished the download....in record time for a library that size. So if someone else is planning to purchase, I thought this little 'tip' might be of interest.


----------



## Maestro77 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Paul and Christian - I love my Spitfire Percussion library and since you're about to put out an update (thank you!) I thought I'd make a suggestion. First and foremost, the snares. They're a little difficult to play/control because of the huge dynamic range. Didn't think I'd ever say this but can that be tamed a little bit? I can't seem to get two notes played in sequence to be anywhere close to the same volume and it sounds unrealistic. I'm a drummer so I like adding a lot of fast percussion lines and right now I have to grab snares from other libraries. The glock and xylo are the same. Would really appreciate some more control there. Thanks for listening, really looking forward to the update!


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



Maestro77 @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> Paul and Christian - I love my Spitfire Percussion library and since you're about to put out an update (thank you!) I thought I'd make a suggestion. First and foremost, the snares. They're a little difficult to play/control because of the huge dynamic range. Didn't think I'd ever say this but can that be tamed a little bit? I can't seem to get two notes played in sequence to be anywhere close to the same volume and it sounds unrealistic. I'm a drummer so I like adding a lot of fast percussion lines and right now I have to grab snares from other libraries. The glock and xylo are the same. Would really appreciate some more control there. Thanks for listening, really looking forward to the update!



Further I would say the same regarding the celeste. It's probably the most beautiful sounding celeste I've ever heard, but I feel that it's a bit touchy. Going from soft to loud. I've never played a real celeste so this may be natural.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



playz123 @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> As I mentioned above, my Loegria coupon is going towards Percussion. I thought about it for awhile and decided to proceed today with a purchase of the original version, and then just apply the update when it becomes available. My reasoning was that the servers would be much less busy right now than when Redux is released, and it seems to have been a really good idea. Download speeds are actually twice what they were during the Loegria download, Continuata is working perfectly, and I'm nearly finished the download....in record time for a library that size. So if someone else is planning to purchase, I thought this little 'tip' might be of interest.



+1 Exact same here. I knew I was going to use my Loegria coupon on the percussion from day one. The notion that now there's a redux version and _another_ coupon is perfect! I just purchased, and my download is going pretty smooth too. Excited to swap out some sounds in a few cues and get to know the library a bit. Even though an update is around the corner, it will help speed things up when it comes time to actually put this in a template.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just so you know (I know I haven't done the walkthrough yet!! This week I promise..)

Just to confirm, we now have in redux not only CC1 available to map to velocity, but also the custom velocity curve ability so you can draw in how you wish each patch to respond to velocity.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



Maestro77 @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> Paul and Christian - I love my Spitfire Percussion library and since you're about to put out an update (thank you!) I thought I'd make a suggestion. First and foremost, the snares. They're a little difficult to play/control because of the huge dynamic range. Didn't think I'd ever say this but can that be tamed a little bit? I can't seem to get two notes played in sequence to be anywhere close to the same volume and it sounds unrealistic. I'm a drummer so I like adding a lot of fast percussion lines and right now I have to grab snares from other libraries. The glock and xylo are the same. Would really appreciate some more control there. Thanks for listening, really looking forward to the update!



+1


----------



## playz123 (Sep 22, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> Just to confirm, we now have in redux not only CC1 available to map to velocity, but also the custom velocity curve ability so you can draw in how you wish each patch to respond to velocity.



That means that Blake and others at Spitfire have been _very_ busy lately!

---Download of the current "Percussion" yesterday was amazingly fast, and everything, including Continuata, worked flawlessly. Note to self: don't buy and try to download large libraries again at the same time as everyone else. 
---Looking forward to the updated interface and, I suspect, an updated manual (?), only because some of the Kontakt info 'goes back' a few years. Maybe add an explanation and recommendation for "Batch Re-save". It makes a tremendous difference in loading times for the patches.
---I doubt this will ever happen, mainly because I seem to be the only person requesting it,  but I really would love to see the Spitfire interfaces increased in size some day. Some of the boxes and controls on various pages are really hard for my tired old eyes to see comfortably, and I'm zooming in and out on high res monitors way more than necessary. Currently the main interface really doesn't take up much room in the Kontakt screen, and other library interfaces are sometimes double or triple the size of the Spitfire ones. I'm not suggesting something that large, but even a 50% increase would be better.
---Love the use of the very 'British' word "Purveyors" in recent ads for Loegria. I've seen it used in the past for things like 'Purveyors of fine cheeses since 1856' or 'Purveyors of fine spirits', but never combined with the word "software" before. Very classy; very British! 10/10 

----Looking forward to Redux.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

While the percussion is doing it's batch resave, I wanted to pop over here and say how amazing this library sounds! I know it's been out a long time, but I just had to say it. Just like Loegria, everything sounds so... natural... you can hear the room so well in these recordings. Plus the path through tape when capturing has tamed the transients perfectly. Their still extremely powerful, yet don't have that razor sharp edge that seems to plague just about anything with strong transients that gets tracked straight to digital.

Looking forward to the Redux!

P.S., the _ONLY_ thing I'm missing, and maybe I missed it (or it's easily programmed) are some timpani glissandos.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

I just wanted to say that when I bought Spitfire Percussions last year I haven't even listened other library demos when something new came out for percussions. It's just perfect and the most natural sounding library out there!

It was expensive for my budget but worth every penny and more. There has been updates all ready for this library (triangles etc) and this Redux seems fantastic  

Thanks Spitfire for taking care of your customers o-[][]-o


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Hi,

I don't have Spitfire Percussion at this time.

So... Does the upcoming *Spitfire Percussion REDUX* (which I think will be released tomorrow Oct. 1st) offer the entire content of the original Spitfire Percussion, plus more content, with a new GUI/Features found in Albion libraries ? 

or is REDUX an add-on to the original Spitfire Percu. Library ? 


Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## playz123 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



muziksculp @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't have Spitfire Percussion at this time.
> 
> ...



Have a look at the first post in this thread. Redux is an overhaul of Percussion, so yes Redux has everything that is in Percussion plus new features. That's why Paul mentioned earlier that folks could buy Percussion in September and then just apply the update, OR simply wait and buy Redux. No matter which approach one takes, one will end up with everything required after Redux is released. Hope that helps.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

@ playz123

Thanks for the feedback. 

Looking forward to add REDUX as soon as it is officially released. I'm confident it will be an amazing Orch. Percussion library.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## playz123 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



muziksculp @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> @ playz123
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> ...



All I can add here is that I was "amazed" myself, when I bought the library earlier this month. It had always been on my list, but the reasons for not purchasing it earlier were simply things like price, resources, other libraries etc. I'd read about how good it was, as I'd read about other libraries, but really didn't appreciate how true that was until I began working with it. Honestly, I'm kicking myself for not making it a priority purchase a long time ago, and continue to be impressed with it every time I use it. It is/was, without a doubt, the 'missing link' in my collection of percussion libraries. How's that for an unsolicited testimonial?  Not that I'm recommending it or anything!


----------



## 667 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Oh, wish I hadn't read that. I spent all weekend talking myself out of buying it for exactly those same reasons!


----------



## LeighJC (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

are Spitfire still on track to release on the 1st of October it's very usual for it to be this quite


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*

Hi chaps - 

Frank thank you very much for your glowing tribute!

We are on track for today's update. Just double triple checking everything and finalising the new manual.

You can have a quick preview of the GUI and also the update instructions here:

Thanks!

Paul :D


----------



## Inductance (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Just got the email! Unfortunately, I'm at work right now, so I'll have to wait until I get home to play with this.

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## playz123 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Got it, downloaded, installed, exploring > Cheers!


----------



## benmrx (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

This Redux update looks great! I've got a ton of mixing to do, so I won't get a chance to check it out for a few days, but I'm stoked. Snagging this percussion library a week or two ago was by far one of the best purchases (for VI's) I've ever made. Looking forward to that coupon so I can go snag the Spitfire harp next!


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 1, 2012)

Could somebody tell me how large the update is?!

Thanks a lot
Marco


----------



## windshore (Oct 1, 2012)

marcotronic @ 10/1/2012 said:


> Could somebody tell me how large the update is?!
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Marco



small about 8MB


Great update, but why are there keyswitches indicated that aren't used around C2? Didn't see ref to it in vid


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 1, 2012)

marcotronic @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Could somebody tell me how large the update is?!
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Marco



t i n y

Have fun guys.

Christian. x


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 1, 2012)

Great! Thanks, guys.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 1, 2012)

This is the only Spitfire product I don't own and I guess I'm not completely convinced I need it because I have PS True Strike 1 and EWQLSO Percussion. As mentioned, I own every other Spitfire Audio product so it's not that I don't think it's amazing- just that I don't write for a lot of percussion.. I only use it for embellishment.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 1, 2012)

dcoscina @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> This is the only Spitfire product I don't own and I guess I'm not completely convinced I need it because I have PS True Strike 1 and EWQLSO Percussion. As mentioned, I own every other Spitfire Audio product so it's not that I don't think it's amazing- just that I don't write for a lot of percussion.. I only use it for embellishment.



The big thing we're trying to share with everyone is that yes, this is a great lib, the best we think for Timp, BDs, Cyms, Toms and all that stuff....... but the mallets, they're truly something else, we're not allowed to bundle separately because of our deal with NI, but it's worth the price alone for the vibes, marimba, glock, xylo and...... oh that celeste!

We're going to try and get some more mallety demos up this week. It's eye watering stuff.

C.


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Can't wait to play around with this later. Really happy you allowed for drawing in velocity curves! I don't suppose there's any way to save a velocity curve or copy/paste onto other instruments? Would be handy to be able to have identical curves for all drums, for example. Although I suppose it's not too hard to draw them all in and get them close enough.


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Hi, great update guys, thank you!

I'm experiencing a problem: in the BD patch, hits, muted and rute articulations don't seem to load properly, there's not even blue keys in the virtual keyboard showing the playable range, although if I purge and then reload the memory responds accordingly.
Does it happen with anyone else?

João


----------



## windshore (Oct 1, 2012)

confirmed... missing links to samples in BD


----------



## LeighJC (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

I also have the same problem with the BD patch and also Cymbal Hi Hits Brushed not sure what happening there get 1 out of 4 hits to sound can you confirm this please? 

other wise FANTASTIC update love it!!!!!! :D


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Yes, happening here too.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Hi everyone - 

All I can say is whoops. We've found the problem - we extended the RR reset functionality so you can reset to a specific RR (number 2, 3, etc) with the keyswitches - and the key you set on the front panel determines the starting position of these.

So - we have moved the RR reset down to G#0 for the BD, so those four keys from G#0 are the four RR resets.. 

The RR reset keys were covering up the actual playing keys.. whoops!

Anyway - its fixed now and is uploading, please give it about 40 minutes or so - and if you re-download the update and just drag over the Instruments folder you will have the fix. (The cym issue is also fixed..)

Its only a 10 second download so hopefully that is not too much of a pain!

Thanks for alerting us.

All the best,

Paul


----------



## Blakus (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Thanks for the update  Very handy features. My only problem is that the keyswitches aren't adjustable (like the RR resets are), a very awkward range for those with 76-keys!

Thanks again!


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Thanks Paul!


----------



## radec (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*



Blakus @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Thanks for the update  Very handy features. My only problem is that the keyswitches aren't adjustable (like the RR resets are), a very awkward range for those with 76-keys!
> Thanks again!


i found ya can actually customise them. just started doing this now for my template. for me i set the locked to locked ks and then cmd click the artics to map them:







tried the same in loegria but it didnt work, is this something that will be fixed in the update?


----------



## Blakus (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Oh wow radec, now that is really fantastic! Not a single issue from me at all then! This update is going to allow me to put ALL of spitfire percussion into my template without a scary track count!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 1, 2012)

dcoscina @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> This is the only Spitfire product I don't own and I guess I'm not completely convinced I need it because I have PS True Strike 1 and EWQLSO Percussion. As mentioned, I own every other Spitfire Audio product so it's not that I don't think it's amazing- just that I don't write for a lot of percussion.. I only use it for embellishment.



I thought similar things, David...before I purchased. I can assure you that instruments like the timpani in Spitfire, for example, leave EWQLSO percussion 'in the dust'...not even close. True Strike is, for me, more 'cinematic' while Spitfire is more a more complete orchestral percussion library. Both are worth having. The number of instruments in Spitfire is staggering, and it's not being proclaimed by many as 'the best there is' for no reason. Obviously, I'm sold, but what's important here for you is what you think. All I can say is that if you ever get a chance to work with the library, it's quite possible you will discover for yourself what others have been saying. It will sell itself, and I do hope you will have an opportunity to explore this further, on your own terms.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

As usual a completely brilliant and generous update from the amazing guys at Spitfire! Had a good play through and LOVE the layout - Will certainly make a nice amendment to my current template with Spitfire Percussion - and many other Spitfire libraries : )




Thanks again so much guys!


Ryan :D


----------



## playz123 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Just did a batch re-save on the new Instruments folder, all went well, and once again it makes a difference.

So nice to have all the articulations for each instrument available on one page now, and Paul, your overview of the GUI was most helpful.

Bass Drum f/x seem very low in volume when compared with the other articulations. Is that by design?

Some Instruments have pink keys that don't seem to do anything (e.g. Tom Ensemble hits), or a set of pink keys in addition to the pink keyswitch keys. Suspect they are there for a reason (so they can be assigned to do something??), but not quite sure of the purpose yet.


----------



## radec (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

those are the rr reset i think. like if ya press the third one, then press a blue key it plays the third rr (at least thats how it works in loegria and i think this is the same)


----------



## Farkle (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Hi, all!


Downloaded the update, new GUI is exceptional, and the timpani mapping is glorious!!

I am having trouble with the Bass Drum patch. When I select (using either keyswitch or clicking the articulation) the "single hit" bass drum, the keyboard greys out, and there are no keys that trigger that command.

I have B.D. Rolls, swells, and FX, but I don't have hits and muted hits... Meaning, the Kontakt keyboard shows no "blue trigger keys" (they are all greyed out), and when I play the whole keyboard, there are no single hit patches that trigger.

Anyone else having this problem?

Mike


----------



## LeighJC (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Hey Farkle, that has just been fixed by them all you need to do is re-download and replace the instrument files...maybe you can help me if you load say 12 different patches in 1 instance of kontakt are you getting a CPU build up in Kontakt?


----------



## Blakus (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*



LeighJC @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> ...maybe you can help me if you load say 12 different patches in 1 instance of kontakt are you getting a CPU build up in Kontakt?



I just noticed this same thing. CPU meter in my kontakt instance is above 50% with nothing even playing. I have multiple perc instruments in the instance. Spitfire percussion instances of kontakt are the only ones with any CPU reading at all (when idle) in my entire template, something's up I think!


----------



## LeighJC (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Hey Blakus, good to know i'm not the only one here, 

I'm running a massive template here and not one of my other Kontakts has any CPU activity! 

I've been though everything it's definitely just the SF perc never had this before and i'm running the whole library! 

hows things with it your end? 

i've sent support an email hopefully get to the bottom sooner rather than later as this is my "GO TO" perc as it is for you too 

Leigh


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Hey Gents - congrats on the nice update, I also own the library - nice stuff.


Wanted to call out the comment Harry Potter situation for a moment. As it happens that is not the celeste, nor the hall used on the Harry Potter movies (well at least not the John Williams famous celeste ones).

How do I know this? 

We, about 3 months ago, actually hired Randy Kerber to sample his custom celeste he used on Harry Potter - he was the keyboardist John flew over to Abbey Road for this specific reason. John stopped using real celeste with Home Alone and instead has used different electronic celestes for the reason that he favors the attack of a synth one. 

The magic harry potter celestes's first use was the Harry Potter One trailer - which was recorded here at SONY. Randy showed up early and built the famous patch - which included a custom sine wav doubling - on the stage till John was happy (before the orchestra showed up.) This was the patch Randy used on the celeste parts till Azkaban (movie three).

At one time, due to a booking issue, Simon Rhodes booked AIR telling John Williams that the room was as good or better then Abbey Road - however with one downbeat John Williams disagreed and demanded Abbey Road. I think only one cue from the trilogy of JW soundtracks was made at AIR. Back to Abbey Road, the room was far too washy for him.

So if you want the true Harry Potter celeste you will need to wait for our release to be finished. 

I am sorry to be a party pooper - I even asked Craig for permission to post here and he said they encourage truthfulness here so it was ok. All of the information I posted was directly from Randy Kerber. 

Hope that explains a little bit.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*



mikebarry @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Hey Gents - congrats on the nice update, I also own the library - nice stuff.
> 
> 
> Wanted to call out the comment Harry Potter situation for a moment. As it happens that is not the celeste, nor the hall used on the Harry Potter movies (well at least not the John Williams famous celeste ones).
> ...



This is actually explained in the Harry Potter 4 Ultimate Edition series, which has an exclusive section devoted to behind the scenes material for the compositions made for movies 1-5. Randy Kerber was interviewed in his studio and explains the sample + sine wav combo.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 1, 2012)

Erm.. I'm not really sure how to respond to this but there were also scores to Harry Potter composed by Pat Doyle and Nick Hooper.

Although thats an interesting story about the John recordings!

Guys really - we're all friends here. I'm glad we also maybe provide some inspiration to other devs! (oh I'm so cheeky...!) 

http://syntheticorchestra.com/tag/spitfire-monster-bones/ (http://syntheticorchestra.com/tag/spitf ... ter-bones/)


:D


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 1, 2012)

Back to the CPU usage..

We've discovered an interesting thing that affects some Mac users but not PC users.

If you are having this issue, grab the download again and just replace the UI.nkr file.

Please also delete the UI.nkc file (thats a temp file) at the same time, and restart Kontakt.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 1, 2012)

You are welcome Sascha - it was a great idea!

:D


----------



## Blakus (Oct 1, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> We've discovered an interesting thing that affects some Mac users but not PC users.



Just downloaded the new UI.nkr file - I'm on PC, and it fixed my CPU problem  Legends!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 1, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Erm.. I'm not really sure how to respond to this but there were also scores to Harry Potter composed by Pat Doyle and Nick Hooper.
> 
> Although thats an interesting story about the John recordings!
> 
> ...



It's honestly, in my opinion, not even important. JW _also_ uses a REAL celeste when he plays live, as seen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTZSg2r5XhM (IN THIS VIDEO.) It comes down to ones taste and also, what is or isn't easier to deal with in a mix when you have that leisure in film/games/whatever.

I will say this though, it was the celeste that really empowered me to buy this percussion library. That may sound stupid to some people, but it was instant love for me when I heard it. I'm now intrigued to hear what the Mike's will be bringing to the table. Always fun to hear others do their thing.


----------



## LeighJC (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Yep PERFECT!!!!!! all Fixed...and one more comment weather it is the actual Harry Potter Celesta or not Spitfire everthing kicks ASS!!!! as much as i love Cinesamples (they kick ass too) i think you'll be hard pressed to beat this one 

P.S i hope i don't start a war with that last comment just a bit of fun 

Leigh


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

In fact the day we used it, John Powell had been using it the day before in Air.

Its a beautiful, beautiful instrument - and I'm sure Cinesamples celeste will be great as well.

You can't have too many options!

:D


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 1, 2012)

I've also done a walkthrough of some of the patches for anyone who wants to see more of the library. I've made it deliberately short(ish) as there are some more detailed ones on our youtube channel from longer ago.

Hope this is useful!



Thanks,

Paul


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



reddognoyz @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> Maestro77 @ Fri Sep 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul and Christian - I love my Spitfire Percussion library and since you're about to put out an update (thank you!) I thought I'd make a suggestion. First and foremost, the snares. They're a little difficult to play/control because of the huge dynamic range. Didn't think I'd ever say this but can that be tamed a little bit? I can't seem to get two notes played in sequence to be anywhere close to the same volume and it sounds unrealistic. I'm a drummer so I like adding a lot of fast percussion lines and right now I have to grab snares from other libraries. The glock and xylo are the same. Would really appreciate some more control there. Thanks for listening, really looking forward to the update!
> ...



Hi there, have you tried the new velocity curve function, this may help you, also possibly restrict the dynamics in your DAW? In logic this would be Track Header > MIDI Thru > Dynamics.

Let us know if this help at all.

On a slightly different note here's an improvised demo of Paul's showing off as many aspects of the library as he could manage in a minute and a bit!

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... s_FULL.mp3


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

And finally - for those who want to hear in absolute detail! :D


http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ns_AMB.wav
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... s_FULL.wav
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... _CLOSE.wav
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... s_TREE.wav

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... s_FULL.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... _CLOSE.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... ns_AMB.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... s_TREE.mp3

The 'Full' mixes are all three mics together.

If you want you can download the three wav mic positions (CLOSE TREE AMB) and line them up on three stereo tracks, and then you can experiment by listening to them and mix in real time.

Hope this is useful also!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## mojamusic (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Wow! I like what you guys are doing over there! One question (off topic) Will Albion 1 get the new interface and controls eventually?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

I would never want a synth Celesta. Lots of electronic mods work well in such and such a situation, but for a sample library, I want the real thing.

And when HZ wanted to re-record everything for his personal library, he did it at Air.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



mojamusic @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Wow! I like what you guys are doing over there! One question (off topic) Will Albion 1 get the new interface and controls eventually?



Yes, in due course we find it's making everyone's templates leaner. We have an Albion II upgrade that everyone's keen for us to get out first..

I personally still have everything on separate tracks as before but with articulations locked and for the VIs that I use more periodically I have the desired articulation active but not loaded then it's just two mouse clicks from loading, no navigation or interruption to workflow. Yay, there's my woodblock, now back in your box and see you in about 40 cues time.... Works like a treat.

We'll let you know as soon as the A1 update is forthcoming.

Best.

C.


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Awesome update so far. Thanks a lot, guys.

*One problem though:* Can somebody confirm the same issue in instruments v4: When I load the Bass Drum patch and select the *Bass Drum Rolls HS* articulation (fourth artic from the left) I'm missing the release sound. The sound stops immediately when I release the finger from my keyboard. The same artic in V3 works like a charm - I hear the release sound triggered.

edit: even more problems: When I load the Timpani v4 patch I don't have any playable (blue) keys on the Kontakt keyboard - so there are actually no sounds to play in the following artics: 

- Timpani Hits muted (2nd artic from the left)
- Timpani swells MF (4th artic from the left)
- Timpani swells F (5th artic from the left)
(only the 1st and 3rd artics work)


Thanks
Marco

edited again: Now I saw that some of you also had problems and were told to download the instruments again. But I have just downloaded my instruments today (actually half an hour or so ago) - so I suppose I should have the version that is supposed to be issue-free... I'm confused... (Actually now downloaded the update again via the manual link - same issues)


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



marcotronic @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Awesome update so far. Thanks a lot, guys.
> 
> *One problem though:* Can somebody confirm the same issue in instruments v4: When I load the Bass Drum patch and select the *Bass Drum Rolls HS* articulation (fourth artic from the left) I'm missing the release sound. The sound stops immediately when I release the finger from my keyboard. The same artic in V3 works like a charm - I hear the release sound triggered.
> 
> ...



Timpani working fine here BUT as a default some artics are not loaded. See the little button under the artic? You need to push that so it turns white on the artics you mention. Does that sort it?


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



Stephen Rees @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> marcotronic @ Tue Oct 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome update so far. Thanks a lot, guys.
> ...



stupid me! Yes, thanks - the artics were simply not loaded (should have read the manual, i guess?!  ) Thanks a lot!!!

*The Bass Drum issue still remains, though...* (no release sound, see above)

Marco


----------



## radec (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

also had the bass drum thing too but redownloading the instruments fixed it for some reason might be worth a try


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



radec @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> also had the bass drum thing too but redownloading the instruments fixed it for some reason might be worth a try



thanks, already re-downloaded - same issue :( 

Marco

*EDIT: solved! Another re-download and it's working now! (Thanks to Blake who emailed me  )*


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 2, 2012)

Glad you are sorted Marco!


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*



mikebarry @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Hey Gents - congrats on the nice update, I also own the library - nice stuff.
> 
> 
> Wanted to call out the comment Harry Potter situation for a moment. As it happens that is not the celeste, *nor the hall used on the Harry Potter movies* (well at least not the John Williams famous celeste ones).
> ...




*This is not true.*

The majority of Philosophers Stone was recorded at Air.

What actually happened, was that *all of the material recorded at Air* over the sessions there was used.

I have confirmed this with people intimately involved in the creation of the score.

*All of the Air recordings were used, and the majority of the score was recorded at Air.*

John prefers Abbey Road as he is more familiar with the sound in there, the sound at the conductors podium in Air is a lot louder than at AR.

I hope that clears that misconception up.


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 2, 2012)

I wish that the snare and bass drum patches had the rolls and hits in the same layout. as opposed to separate KS's. Same for the timps, although I know there are real estate issues there....


----------



## playz123 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*



playz123 @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Some Instruments have pink keys that don't seem to do anything (e.g. Tom Ensemble hits), or a set of pink keys in addition to the pink keyswitch keys. Suspect they are there for a reason (so they can be assigned to do something??), but not quite sure of the purpose yet.





radec @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> those are the rr reset i think.



Correct..and thanks. Paul just mentioned them in his walk through video as well. Currently reading through the manual to see if there's anything else I need to know. However Paul's videos are so good that I think I'm now aware of most features. 

Still not sure why Bass Drum f/x are so low in volume when compared with the other articulations though. Is that by design?


----------



## Hannesdm (Oct 2, 2012)

reddognoyz @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> I wish that the snare and bass drum patches had the rolls and hits in the same layout. as opposed to separate KS's. Same for the timps, although I know there are real estate issues there....


Yes, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Scrianinoff (Oct 2, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Tue 02 Oct said:


> [...] Guys really - we're all friends here. I'm glad we also maybe provide some inspiration to other devs! (oh I'm so cheeky...!) [...]



Of course, and with friends like these, you don't need enemies.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Absolutely fantastic update Paul and Christian. Thanks a million =o


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Stephen!


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*



Synesthesia @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> mikebarry @ Tue Oct 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gents - congrats on the nice update, I also own the library - nice stuff.
> ...



Paul / Christian:
I'm going to try and smooth things over here. 

Composers will have two great Celestes at their disposal: 

The Spitfire one, which was sampled at AIR, and used in several Harry Potter scores. I am a fan of AIR, especially if you're going for a large and ambient sound. Some of my favorite score were recorded there.

The CS Celeste, which was sampled at SONY, then re-amped into the room with Randy Kerber's custom design that he created for JW (layering of the sine wave, and slowing the attack, etc). Our goal was simply capturing the sound heard in the famous Hedwig's Theme from HP and Home Alone etc...

Two distinct choices. All I know is, if JW was reading this thread, he'd be rolling his eyes.

Thanks guys,
MP


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 2, 2012)

Ahhh man, I was hoping this would escalate to Red Sox-Yankees proportions! Someone quick! storm the mound! 

I own most of both of these company's libraries. I own Spitfire Percussion and I will own Cinewackers when it comes out. Different sounds, different instruments, different concepts. Both top notch!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 2, 2012)

reddognoyz @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Ahhh man, I was hoping this would escalate to Red Sox-Yankees proportions! Someone quick! storm the mound!
> 
> I own most of both of these company's libraries. I own Spitfire Percussion and I will own Cinewackers when it comes out. Different sounds, different instruments, different concepts. Both top notch!



Yeah, this has been like the Jedi Council fighting The Federation - grimly fascinating but it shouldn't really be happening at all. To Spitfire and Cinesamples - May the Force make you Live Long and Prosper.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! GUI VIDEO POSTED*

Answered via pm


----------



## Niah (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAeqVGP-GPM


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

IMHO I think the Hedwig theme would have sounded better on a marimba, it would have brought a welcome sunshiny Spyro Gyra twist to those wintery films. 

Can't wait to hear the new stuff coming out of Hollywood from the CS guys. 

Thanks for everyone's kind encouragement re. Perc, we've always felt that this was our best line and now hope that we have it set up so it's true potential can be realised.

Much love all.

Christian x


----------



## Scrianinoff (Oct 2, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Tue 02 Oct said:


> reddognoyz @ Tue Oct 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh man, I was hoping this would escalate to Red Sox-Yankees proportions! Someone quick! storm the mound! !
> ...



Yes, what a bummer! We got all psyched up to witness the pissing contest of the year, and then this. Love, hugs and kisses.

Hat off to P&C and CS though. I am a fan of Spitfire and have all their non-bespoke libs, I am also really looking forward to CS CineBangs.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



Maestro77 @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> Paul and Christian - I love my Spitfire Percussion library and since you're about to put out an update (thank you!) I thought I'd make a suggestion. First and foremost, the snares. They're a little difficult to play/control because of the huge dynamic range. Didn't think I'd ever say this but can that be tamed a little bit? *I can't seem to get two notes played in sequence to be anywhere close to the same volume* and it sounds unrealistic. I'm a drummer so I like adding a lot of fast percussion lines and right now I have to grab snares from other libraries. The glock and xylo are the same. Would really appreciate some more control there. Thanks for listening, really looking forward to the update!



It's not really a question of dynamic range or user preference on velocity curves, there are still issues with some of the instruments where the dynamics aren't smooth as the velocity goes up. Instead of a gradual increase in volume with increasing velocity, there's barely any increase then when it switches to a different sample set, there's a big jump in volume. On some patches it's a jump of 3 or 4 db (which is still way too much) but on others it can be 12db or more between two notes that differ in velocity by only 1. It's obvious playing it once you notice it, but even more obvious when you bounce out a file of a long crescendo and just look at the wave file. It should gradually go up (either a curve or a line), but on some instruments it's almost flat with big jumps, it looks like steps.

In short, it feels like it's really hard to get certain volumes because it is, a note is too loud but when you drop the velocity by one, the volume drops 3 or 4 db (or 12 or more). I was really hoping this would be fixed in this update, I've been pointing this out to SF since the first release and while there have been some patches improved to varying degrees, there are still patches in this latest version that are way off (so far, I've found snare and tubular bells). I've even fixed a couple patches on my own and sent them to the SF guys so they could compare, but no real response about it.

Please, is this something that can finally get fixed? This library is fantastic other than this one issue, I use it all the time and always recommend it for percussion, but the velocity issue is really holding it back from really being a slam dunk.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



british_bpm @ 2.10.2012 said:


> Perc, we've always felt that this was our best line



from how the brass patches in albion and leogria sound i bet you could beat the percussion with a commercial brass library  you could at least give it a try.

The Percussion is much more handy now - thats great! Thank you very much for the update!


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



british_bpm @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> IMHO I think the Hedwig theme would have sounded better on a marimba, it would have brought a welcome sunshiny Spyro Gyra twist to those wintery films.
> 
> Can't wait to hear the new stuff coming out of Hollywood from the CS guys.
> 
> ...



o-[][]-o


----------



## Resoded (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE ANNOUNCE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!!*



Mike Connelly @ 2nd October 2012 said:


> Maestro77 @ Fri Sep 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul and Christian - I love my Spitfire Percussion library and since you're about to put out an update (thank you!) I thought I'd make a suggestion. First and foremost, the snares. They're a little difficult to play/control because of the huge dynamic range. Didn't think I'd ever say this but can that be tamed a little bit? *I can't seem to get two notes played in sequence to be anywhere close to the same volume* and it sounds unrealistic. I'm a drummer so I like adding a lot of fast percussion lines and right now I have to grab snares from other libraries. The glock and xylo are the same. Would really appreciate some more control there. Thanks for listening, really looking forward to the update!
> ...



I noticed this on the Xylophone hits. There was a big jump somewhere in the middle so I either had to go for too loud or too soft. Not sure if it's related to any velocity settings on my part or if it's a problem with the patch.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Thanks for these comments, I'll look into it but to be honest it's the first I've heard of problems, and I myself have been using it in a massive amount of anger and have never had any problems. But my workflow can be a bit shoddy. Do remember you can tweak all of these features in Kontakt to suit too. But as I said, I'll have a closer look. We always do.

C.


----------



## Lukas K (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

+1 on the volume jumps issue.

I sent two emails regarding this issue to SF before releasing this update, but no response.

I'm posting it here for reference:

"...I would like to suggest, that you could improve the volume jumps while crossing between velocity layers. I had to adjust couple patches directly in Kontakt by drawing some velocity ramps (Tubular Bells, Cymbal, Celeste, Marimba) and it's much smoother now, but it would be nice to have them adjusted by default and by the professionals  There may be more patches with the same problem.

I also adjusted Bass Drum Rolls MW patch, so that each velocity layer is set to LOOP. Now it's possible to play a roll of infinite length, without hearing how the roll sample stops in particular mic position and continues for a little longer in another one etc.

It would be nice if you could implement these things in the forthcoming update.

But I have to say I really love the library, so thank you!"

Lukas


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 3, 2012)

+1 here as well. I'm using the Chimes in a track and it feels like there are only two levels. A soft hit and a LOUD hit. The loud hit seems to respond to velocity pretty well, but the jump between the two is substantial and hard to work around without lots of volume rides.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Christian, thanks for looking in to this. I've been in touch with one of the other SF guys multiple times about it but I guess it didn't get passed on. I'll send you a message with more details to follow up.


----------



## renegade (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

+1 on the volume jumps issue from me as well. The glockenspiel I think could need some tweaking as well...

(Apart from that: Great sounding library I use every time I need that orchestral sounding percussion!...and thanks for the update!)

Cheers!


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi chaps - 

I addressed quite a few of these in the v3 update - I need to make sure that we haven't inadvertently lost these fixes - its easy to reimplement them if we have.

We'll check out the patches mentioned as well to make sure we did fix these in v3 - if not we'll get them all sorted.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## nickhmusic (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

I've already sent an email to support about this, but I've noticed significant volume changes in the Glock and the Tubular Bells - and can't seem to get them to sound the same as the v3 patches.

Does anyone know if this has something to do with the v3 minimum velocity dial?


----------



## dadek (Oct 3, 2012)

I had hoped that this 'redux' would include all updates. The 1.5, the v2, the quick fix right after v2, etc. I moved machines a few times and have lost track of which have been updated etc.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Dadek,

It wouldn't make a lot of sense to make everyone download the extra sample content we added for free in the earlier two updates surely?

If you email us at support rather than posting here on the forum we can probably help you better.

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 3, 2012)

Guys please leave this with us.. something very strange is going on here.. I spent about 4 days on the v3 update drawing in velocity curves per layer and all of this information is not showing up in K 4.2.4.

We'll work it out but please give us a few days to work out what has happened.

This isn't the first time we've had information disappear on us in Kontakt...

P


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 3, 2012)

I just checked a couple instruments, and velocity is different between v3 and v4. Glock is different but I'd have a hard time saying one is better than the other, both have big gaps. Celeste definitely looks like v4 is worse although v3 only had made it a little better than earlier versions but still had a ways to go before I'd call it fixed. I'm glad it was looked at with v3 and some instruments are better, but there are still quite a few that aren't there yet.

If I had to guess, I'd say you guys are trying to connect the different dynamic levels by scripting a custom curve for each zone or something along those lines. That's a ton of work and I'm sure it's hard to get right. Personally, I'd just start with all the samples at the same volume and then apply a velocity curve across the whole dynamic range to get the lower dynamics at their original volumes. No gaps in volumes, and probably easier. Tweaking would be just one curve per instrument and maybe adjusting where the velocity zones switch to new samples.

That's basically what I did when I tweaked the chimes patch. If there was a 10db gap, I just turned up the lower zone by 10db. That got rid of all the gaps but the dynamic range was reduced, so I added a velocity curve and it was good to go.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 3, 2012)

BTW - I'm not going mad. I've just found the presets that I set up to help me as starting points for the toys (3 and 4 layer in the main) such as Ships Bell.

Dated just before I sent out the v3 update.

I have literally no idea why now when I open these patches in 4.2.4 all this info is gone, even from my work copies of the nkis from that November.

Please bear with us.

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... .11.45.png
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... .12.37.png


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 3, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> BTW - I'm not going mad. I've just found the presets that I set up to help me as starting points for the toys (3 and 4 layer in the main) such as Ships Bell.
> 
> Dated just before I sent out the v3 update.
> 
> ...



I concur Paul, I have an ANCIENT mac as my perc slave and it's running an equally degenerate version of Kontakt for this purpose and I don't hear the spikes people are talking of. So it's vanished when K4 went up a V a while back? 

We'll be sure to have fixes out to you guys soon.... So another great reason to "redux" a line is to find out s**t vanished a few updates back!

Nuts...

I haven't had a chance to have a good play, has anyone tried the matrix yet, would love to hear results?

Christian.


----------



## radec (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

for now if it helps ive been using the new exp. slider to even the volumes a little tho really not having to do it much (map it to ya fav. cc)


----------



## Inductance (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Okay, usually I get pretty skeptical when a product gets a lot of hype, but after a week or so of playing with Spitfire Percussion (and after a few days of Redux), and after using it in my template, I see that the hype is well-earned. It's amazing how it has brought new life to my compositions!

But... :D 

I don't see that anyone else has mentioned this, so maybe it's something I'm doing wrong. With the Timpani patch, it seems that as I play and stop my project, the articulations randomly get "dropped." In other words, I'll select an articulation, I'll play my project (the Timpani will play fine), and sometimes, when I stop the playback, the articulation will suddenly get "de-selected." I wind up having to key-switch it on again. Is this how it's supposed to work? Am I doing something wrong? Also, I've only noticed this with the Timpani. 

btw, Windows 7 64b and Sonar X1 for me.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



Inductance @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> I don't see that anyone else has mentioned this, so maybe it's something I'm doing wrong. With the Timpani patch, it seems that as I play and stop my project, the articulations randomly get "dropped." In other words, I'll select an articulation, I'll play my project (the Timpani will play fine), and sometimes, when I stop the playback, the articulation will suddenly get "de-selected." I wind up having to key-switch it on again. Is this how it's supposed to work? Am I doing something wrong? Also, I've only noticed this with the Timpani.
> 
> btw, Windows 7 64b and Sonar X1 for me.



Sounds as if something is going on there in Sonar...such as unwanted MIDI messages. Have you tried inserting a keyswitch 'note' at the beginning and end of the track? It's a good habit even if one is only using a single articulation.


----------



## windshore (Oct 4, 2012)

I just want to commend the team at SF for really backing up their products and providing significant updates like this. 

It's easy to obsess about little things that we might still want tweaked but lose sight of the bigger picture. A long thread like this can be confusing to someone who's trying to make a decision about buying a product, but having the developer really back up their product is a huge deal. My SF libs are a huge part of virtually every production I do now. Kudos SF.


----------



## Inductance (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



playz123 @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> Sounds as if something is going on there in Sonar...such as unwanted MIDI messages. Have you tried inserting a keyswitch 'note' at the beginning and end of the track? It's a good habit even if one is only using a single articulation.



Yeah, that has been my "workaround" for now, and it's working great. The thing is that I'm usually a one-articulation-per-track kind of guy, so I was loading one Timpani articulation and locking it. But using the keyswitches is pretty convenient, too. 

The strange thing is that I've only seen this on the Timpani patch. I'll take a closer look tonight when I get home from work...


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the supportive posts guys - its hugely appreciated!

Inductance - we've solved the issue you are having: 

We mapped CC64 to latch the Timpani mute and forgot to take this back out again.

Basically if you hold cmd or control and click the Mute articulation, then uncheck the 'Latch' option, it should fix the issue:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... acagef.png

We'll default to this state in the next update (we're currently working on the velocity replacements.)

Cheers!

Paul :D


----------



## Resoded (Oct 4, 2012)

Synesthesia @ 4th October 2012 said:


> Thanks for the supportive posts guys - its hugely appreciated!
> 
> Inductance - we've solved the issue you are having:
> 
> ...



The work you put in to improve this already excellent product is much appreciated! Really setting the bar for all developers to push for flawless productions and great customer support.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Erik!


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 4, 2012)

The work you put in to improve this already excellent product is much appreciated! Really setting the bar for all developers to push for flawless productions and great customer support.[/quote]

+1 - can't wait to play these drums again with updated velocity maps!


----------



## Inductance (Oct 4, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> Inductance - we've solved the issue you are having:
> 
> We mapped CC64 to latch the Timpani mute and forgot to take this back out again.
> 
> Basically if you hold cmd or control and click the Mute articulation, then uncheck the 'Latch' option, it should fix the issue:



That did it. Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Justus (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Just tried the update.
Awesome job, guys!!!


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Hey Paul and Christian. I downloaded my update last week but am waiting to install as I read that you're working on fixing a few things. Which will be smoother - waiting for that new update or going ahead with the current version and updating again later? Also wondering when those fixes are coming? If it's going to be awhile I'll just go ahead and update now. Thanks for your amazing work!


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 11, 2012)

HI Maestro77 - 

We are nearly there. Just adding one last little bit of functionality while we are updating! :D

Best,

Paul


----------



## playz123 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Personally, I'd go ahead with the update now and enjoy the new features while you are waiting. I'm sure the next update won't be a major challenge to download and install. Depends though on whether you are using Percussion (Redux) a lot right now, or you can afford to wait. Really your choice.


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Great Paul, thanks for letting us know - looking forward to the added goodies too.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

I've answered a post on another thread and wanted to make sure everyone was aware that we're switching off this deal over the next 48 hours.

In answering his post he also asked if the library was as good as everyone said it was I said: "I would agree, I base this firstly on how happy I am as a composer using it, and secondly as a developer... we bled on this one, financially, Joby Bled physically, our ears bled recording it.... and putting it together.... forgetaboutit... This library was intended as the final chapter of our bespoke range but because it was so aneurism-inducing expensive we couldn't make it work with that model and that is what kicked off Spitfire as a commercial venture.... but in conclusion you'll be very happy with Percussion and there will be some lovely things to do with that 25% off....

Christian x


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



british_bpm @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> I've answered a post on another thread and wanted to make sure everyone was aware that we're switching off this deal over the next 48 hours.
> 
> In answering his post he also asked if the library was as good as everyone said it was I said: "I would agree, I base this firstly on how happy I am as a composer using it, and secondly as a developer... we bled on this one, financially, Joby Bled physically, our ears bled recording it.... and putting it together.... forgetaboutit... This library was intended as the final chapter of our bespoke range but because it was so aneurism-inducing expensive we couldn't make it work with that model and that is what kicked off Spitfire as a commercial venture.... but in conclusion you'll be very happy with Percussion and there will be some lovely things to do with that 25% off....
> 
> Christian x



The library is truly amazing and thank you for making it commercially available. To those that may be questioning whether or not to buy this library it is a no-brainer if you need percussion this is the library to have.

Thank you for your hard work Spitfire.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Hi Paul/Christian @ Spitfire,

I just purchased Spitfire Orch. Perc. REDUX. 

The order confirmation and serial/download emails did not contain any discount voucher info. I would like to apply the 25% voucher towards purchasing Albion 2 as soon as the Version 1.1 update is released. 

Does the voucher info. get emailed via a separate email ? or ... ? 

Some feedback regarding the discount voucher would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## playz123 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



muziksculp @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> Hi Paul/Christian @ Spitfire,
> 
> I just purchased Spitfire Orch. Perc. REDUX.
> 
> ...



I think this has already been covered. I seem to recall that itt was announced earlier that the vouchers would be issued as soon as the special offer expired. Christian just mentioned above too that " that we're switching off this deal over the next 48 hours. " Therefore vouchers will probably be issued later this week. This information should also be in the e-mails you received from Spitfire. It also mentions something about October 1 on the first page of this thread though, so it does require some clarification perhaps. HTH.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



playz123 @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> muziksculp @ Sun Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul/Christian @ Spitfire,
> ...



So, is the current pricing of REDUX a special price, that will be expiring soon, and the voucher will be emailed to customers who purchased REDUX at the special price, and will be receiving the voucher after the special price offer has expired ? (Just want to clarify this)

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## midi_controller (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



muziksculp @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> Does the voucher info. get emailed via a separate email ? or ... ?
> 
> Some feedback regarding the discount voucher would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



I read somewhere (can't remember where) that they are going out on the 17th.

I'm waiting for the latest update to grab the redux patches, but even without them this library is fantastic. The only thing missing is ensemble snares which makes me a little sad. If you ever record more stuff, I vote for them!


----------



## Ed (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



midi_controller @ Sun Oct 14 said:


> The only thing missing is ensemble snares which makes me a little sad. If you ever record more stuff, I vote for them!



HA! I said the same thing!

Its the reason I still use True Strike for that ensemble patch.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



muziksculp @ Mon Oct 15 said:


> playz123 @ Sun Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> > muziksculp @ Sun Oct 14 said:
> ...



So to clarify the price of redux will remain the same but the voucher deal will expire over the next 24hrs. Vouchers will be distributed on the 17th.

Best Christian.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Hi Christian,

Thanks for the clarification. 

Looking forward to add Albion 2 to my library collection once version 1.1 is released, and I get the voucher on the 17th. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Carles (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Btw guys, maybe I'm missing something but how do you do a triangle tremolo in SF percussion?

Also, do you add any specific EQ to the bass drum?
The BD in VSL Percussion sounds pretty "subsonic" (actually about 80-100Hz I'd say, but sounds really deep and full) and sounds about the same in all Truestrike demos, but disappointed with Spitfire BD as it sounds quite empty to me (I've played the real thing for a few years, a quite big concert one and I can ensure that my stomach was literally vibrating). The mallet used can do a huge difference though and I feel that a hard one was used in the SF one, so by increasing dynamic you only get more "kick".

It's weird because the other SF instruments sounds very real to me (finally got Piatti a due sounding fat as the real ones rather than the typical sampled "splashy empty") or the glock were you can hear the associated fat noise when the metal transmit the hit energy to the chasis) but I think the timpani got more body than the BD? (which it's indeed incorrect).

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



Carles @ Mon Oct 15 said:


> Btw guys, maybe I'm missing something but how do you do a triangle tremolo in SF percussion?
> 
> Also, do you add any specific EQ to the bass drum?
> The BD in VSL Percussion sounds pretty "subsonic" (actually about 80-100Hz I'd say, but sounds really deep and full) and sounds about the same in all Truestrike demos, but disappointed with Spitfire BD as it sounds quite empty to me (I've played the real thing for a few years, a quite big concert one and I can ensure that my stomach was literally vibrating). The mallet used can do a huge difference though and I feel that a hard one was used in the SF one, so by increasing dynamic you only get more "kick".



I would guess that you're looking for a very soft mallet sound with the bass drum. Spitfire Percussion is absolutely phenomenal but this could be one of the very few things that's missing (along with _bowed_ vibes/tam-tam/crotales, an almglocken, waterphone, a few more cymbals [china, hi-hat] <--- all of which are more rare instruments/methods and can be understood why they're absent).

It's so hard once you've started using Spitfire Percussion because the sound is SOOO good you never want to use another percussion library for anything. And then once you find that you're missing an articulation/instrument you yearn for that articulation/instrument in the wonderful AIR studios. Luckily I have other libraries that takes care of those rare needs in a "decent" acoustic space.


----------



## Carles (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



noxtenebrae17 @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> Carles @ Mon Oct 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw guys, maybe I'm missing something but how do you do a triangle tremolo in SF percussion?
> ...



I agree about the sound and the impulsive "need" to avoid using any other in the perc group. Just with the mic balancing you can get whatever you need with no effort and that's great.
But indeed I'm missing that BD with soft mallet which takes out such a deep vibrations from the instrument. I'm not really a lover of extremely forced EQ as required in this case so I'm afraid that I'll be using the VSL BD for quite a while and that's truly a pity.

Btw, if you're after a nice set of glocks I suggest you this. Is not expensive and I personally love the variety of mallets:

http://www.bigfishaudio.com/detail.html?1;16;1:::::::::::London%20Orchestral%20Percussion:%20Chromatic%20Percussion (http://www.bigfishaudio.com/detail.html ... ion:511864)

Chimes Deagan Rawhide
Chimes Deagan Soft
Chimes Musser Rawhide
Chimes Musser Soft
Chimes Musser Xylo Mallet
Crotales Aluminum
Crotales Med Plastic
Glock Deagan Alumiunum
Glock Deagan Brass
Glock Deagan Bright
Glock Deagan Glisses
Glock Fall Creek Brass
Glock Fall Creek Glisses
Glock Fall Creek Hard Plastic
Glock Fall Creek Med Plastic
Glock Fall Creek Med Rubber
Xylo Adams Blues
Xylo Adams Hard
Xylo Deagan Blues
Xylo Deagan Bright
Xylo Deagan Heavy
Xylo Deagan Med Rubber 

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



Carles @ Mon Oct 15 said:


> noxtenebrae17 @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Carles @ Mon Oct 15 said:
> ...



Thanks Carles for your comments. Our primary aim with "percussion" was to provide people with the experience of booking a session percussionist and recording him in the hall. He's the expert, he picks the beaters and the style to play them. We have kept the library comprehensive but have also made - with Joby - production decisions based on the demands of modern film scores. Having used the brilliant Deagan selection mentioned above for years I was very much spurred into creating the perc lib with Paul because of the list you present above.... My ignorant reaction every time I loaded the Deagan lib under pressure (sometimes with director behind me) was "I don't effing know, I just want a glock.... Aluminum, soft.... I dunno just a glock!! One that sounds good when I'm playing soft, one that sounds good when I'm playing loud!". So we went about creating something whereby I'd call it up and the director behind would go "ooh that's sounds nice" and by gently playing through the dynamic and tonal range of the instrument you would inadvertently be playing beaters of all descriptions.

Re. the bass drum, I have to say, your comment is the first complaint, however there's an amazing rareity in the low drums that may do what you want, have you checked this out. Also, Albion's Darwin percussion has a lot of very deep soft malleted "bass" drums.

I hope these comments are of help and truly appreciate your enthusiasm and time taken to write.

Best

Christian.


----------



## Ed (Oct 16, 2012)

I just use Albion perc for super low phat stuff, mixes perfectly with Spitfire.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> I just use Albion perc for super low phat stuff, mixes perfectly with Spitfire.



Loegria, Darwin Percussion Ensemble, Sub Hits.....very nice too!


----------



## Carles (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



Thanks Carles for your comments. Our primary aim with "percussion" was to provide people with the experience of booking a session percussionist and recording him in the hall. He's the expert said:


> Thanks Christian.
> However I had no complaints about the glock. It's true that any metal mallet would be welcome but as I stated love the realism of Redux glock and I do believe that by having different dynamics can fit quite well in many scenarios.
> My list was just an answer to noxtenebrae17 in case that he's so fussy as I am regarding the type of mallets for the glock rather than a complain about Redux.
> 
> ...


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would have to agree with Carles on this one. I was at an orchestra concert tonight and the only mallet they used was a soft mallet. It had a full-bodied sound that really filled the concert hall with a lovely full tone. Both mallets are relevant and used in equal measure (at least from my experience). Would have loved a Spitfire version but as I said before, I've got another library that covers it.

And Carles, I think you may have misread my post. I was talking about an "almglocken" which is a series of pitched cowbells that are used in melodic contexts. I like the glockenspiel in Spitfire a lot. (and have another library that uses brass mallets that works when I want that pinging sound).


----------



## Carles (Oct 16, 2012)

noxtenebrae17 @ Wed Oct 17 said:


> I would have to agree with Carles on this one. I was at an orchestra concert tonight and the only mallet they used was a soft mallet. It had a full-bodied sound that really filled the concert hall with a lovely full tone. Both mallets are relevant and used in equal measure (at least from my experience). Would have loved a Spitfire version but as I said before, I've got another library that covers it.
> 
> And Carles, I think you may have misread my post. I was talking about an "almglocken" which is a series of pitched cowbells that are used in melodic contexts. I like the glockenspiel in Spitfire a lot. (and have another library that uses brass mallets that works when I want that pinging sound).



Oooops, my bad. Didn't know about those cowbells so thought you meant aluminum mallets played glockenspiel :oops:


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Oct 16, 2012)

No worries Carles! It's a pretty rare instrument (at least in orchestral contexts) and I've only seen it used a handful of times. But boy does it have a cool sound!


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Thanks for these comments. The softer bass drums can be found in Albion. And we have a great rare "Gong" drum in Percussion that has a softer sound. But I'll certainly put it on the wish-list!

Best.

Christian.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Oct 17, 2012)

Cheers Christian. Spitfire is incredible. Best mallet percussion I've ever had the honor of using in the studio.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 17, 2012)

The sheer amount of instruments and choices in Percussion is amazing. And it blends so well with the other Spitfire libraries too.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Oct 17, 2012)

Christian and/or Paul

I was wondering a couple things:

How were the Ensemble Toms assembled when you recorded them? I would love to notate the exact set up you had for them for some live players (because the sound is incredible). From your keyboard layout you obviously have some lower toms and some high toms (rototoms?), but how many drums are played on each of those? Do you know the relative drum sizes that were used?

Also, how did you achieve the Celeste espressivo patch? Its simply gorgeous. Did you just ask the player to play espressivo or is there another concept behind this?

Thanks!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*

Thanks for the voucher, Paul and Christian. Now, since I already own all the existing Spitfire products, would you please make more so that I can buy something!  Cheers.


----------



## Carles (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: SPITFIRE PERCUSSION REDUX - with a 25% discount offer!! MIC POSITIONS DEMO POSTED!*



british_bpm @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> Thanks for these comments. The softer bass drums can be found in Albion. And we have a great rare "Gong" drum in Percussion that has a softer sound. But I'll certainly put it on the wish-list!
> 
> Best.
> 
> Christian.



Cool, great to know that you've got some already recorded, so please could you rather than putting it in the wish list put it directly in the next update? 

(well, Redux is actually your percussion library so I think that's the most appropriate place for those Bass Drums, isn't it?)

However I didn't hear the Albion soft one, but just in case is not the peak of the hit itself what I'm after but those rich low frequencies obtained by using a soft mallet that you can hear in Truestrike, VSL and Symphonic Sphere... I'll keep my fingers crossed (and use VSL in the meantime).

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi everyone - 

Percussion is now updated to 4.2 - and we have a new ticket system for tech support that should help us to make sure no-one's support query goes missing.

The reply to field of the update email will reply direct into our new support system.

Hope you all enjoy the update!

Here is the changelist:

*New features*
All patches: Updated velocity curves for a smooth transition between dynamics
All patches: New config cog above the mic levels to configure pan/width of the close mic
Bass Drum: New 'soft mallet' articulation that emulates a softer mallet bonk
Timpani: New 'Timpani hits & rolls' patch that combines the rolls and hits into one. Play 127 velocity for a roll.
Tambourine: Looped roll now added to play at any length
Temple blocks: hits KS reversed to match soft stick KS (legacy articulation included for compatibility)

*Bug fixes*:
FIXED Various RR reset keyswitches overlapping playing keys
FIXED Guiro has a Close sample in the Tree group
FIXED Snare releases not working in Snare All
FIXED Wind Gong swells no longer show incorrect mappings
FIXED Crotales RR issue
FIXED Vibe sus phasing
FIXED Snare 1 tree samples contained ambient
FIXED Velocity curve option defaults to off
FIXED CPU usage reduced


All the best!

Paul


----------



## Carles (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow that's been quick!
Thanks for including the bass drum stuff too 
No doubt you take in consideration the customers requests. Excellent attention to detail guys . Makes me feel that investing in Spitfire stuff it's always well spent money.

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## kclements (Oct 25, 2012)

I've said it before, and I will say it again - Spitfire and Spitfire Percussion is amazing!!

I absolutely love Spitfire Percussion!

Thanks for the updates.

Cheers
kc


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Oct 25, 2012)

Carles @ Thu Oct 25 said:


> Makes me feel that investing in Spitfire stuff it's always well spent money.



Thanks for the update!

Harp update? Maybe after AI?

João


----------



## midi_controller (Oct 25, 2012)

Joao Bernardo @ Thu Oct 25 said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Harp update? Maybe after AI?
> 
> João



Yes please! If there was any library that NEEDED velocity curve choices, it's this one. :D

Much thanks for the awesome work guys!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the updates, Paul and Christian. Much appreciated.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 26, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Thu Oct 25 said:


> FIXED Vibe sus phasing



Just updated to 4.2 thank you 

It might be my ears but it still sounds like it is phasing to me. The V3 version sounds lovely, V4.2 not so much.

Stephen


----------



## windshore (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the Update! SF rocks!

Help me out guys, I don't see the control for this:
New config cog above the mic levels to configure pan/width of the close mic 

I don't see any new option above the mic levels...


----------



## williemyers (Oct 26, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Thu Oct 25 said:


> we have a new ticket system for tech support that should help us to make sure no-one's support query goes missing.
> The reply to field of the update email will reply direct into our new support system.


Paul/Christian, does this new ticket system apply to all SpitFire VI's, or just to "Percussion-Redux"?


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Oct 26, 2012)

windshore @ Fri Oct 26 said:


> Thanks for the Update! SF rocks!
> 
> Help me out guys, I don't see the control for this:
> New config cog above the mic levels to configure pan/width of the close mic
> ...



You have a small wheel over the mic levels, if you click it, the width and pan controls appear in place of mic levels.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Willie,

Yes - this is our new ticket support system for the whole product range.

Hi Stephen -

We're having a look at the Vibes - and rebuilding it to make sure its identical to the v3 one. We'll just mail out a link to the nki next week.

Thanks for the positive comments everyone!

Now - onto finishing the Loegria 1.1 update. Should be next week, its done but we just want to beta it for a few days.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## windshore (Oct 26, 2012)

Joao Bernardo @ 10/26/2012 said:


> windshore @ Fri Oct 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the Update! SF rocks!
> ...



Thanks, The new interface wasn't loading for some reason when I was using VSL pro on an older template. All good now!


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 26, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Fri Oct 26 said:


> Hi Willie,
> 
> Yes - this is our new ticket support system for the whole product range.
> 
> ...



..... and it's completely mental!

C.


----------



## tokatila (Sep 23, 2014)

And bump, since you first recorded this percussion library I'm sure you have learned a lot. So is there a sequel in the works , any beans you can spill?


----------



## Enyak (Sep 23, 2014)

What more percussion do you want? If it's other instruments outside of the classical spectrum the HZ percussion line is probably it.

As far as completely re-recording the existing instruments itself. I don't think Spitfire is generally in the business of doing that. As far as I can tell they try real hard to get it right the first time and then add to the programming over time.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 23, 2014)

It is a very big and very complete percussion library. A few extra things like rolls for instruments like marimba would be nice though.


----------

